

Bootstrapped, Profitable, & Proud: iTeleport - spencerfry
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2421-bootstrapped-profitable-proud-iteleport

======
jashmenn
I love the BP&P series, but this one makes me sad. There isn't much to learn
here other than that these guys won the app-store lottery.

~~~
patio11
There was a bit about doing a rough version of the app first, making a video
of it, and emailing tastemakers about it. A couple hundred thousand people
interested prior to launch beats the typical App Store "submit and pray to
Jobs that youu will find favor" marketing strategy.

------
Osiris
Wow, $5000 in sales in one day? I haven't hit that in a single month. Any tips
for those us of that don't have any marketing experience? I've tried to get
features on blogs and tech sites but haven't had much luck.

~~~
patio11
You might get featured in tech blogs if you could tell an interesting story
about battery bars. I don't know what an interesting story about battery bars
would sound like, but fundamentally, interesting stories get coverage.

Battery bars sound sort of dull to me, but then bingo cards sound sort of dull
to most people, and you can tell an interesting story about them. Stories like
this push a lot of buttons for mommy bloggers: " _I_ was so busy last week but
_my son's_ birthday was coming up and _he_ loves [without loss of generality:
dinosaurs]. _I_ came up with the brilliant idea to play [dinosaur] bingo but
_I_ was too busy to make them by hand, so I made with the Googling, and _I_
found a great website where _I_ could make the cards in no time flat. _My son_
had such a big smile on his face."

Note the absence of anything about technology or me. Those are pretty boring
subjects for moms. (By comparison, if I were trying to get coverage from a
tech blog -- perhaps because I have an unfulfilled masochistic streak -- I
might lead with the techy bits.)

Does the battery bar thing make people the hero at the office? Make their kids
love them more? Let people preen to their friends? Inspire someone? These are
how you go about telling a story.

------
jsherwani
If anyone's interested, we're hiring :)

<http://www.iteleportmobile.com/jobs>

------
risotto
Just bought it. Sweeeeeet app.

$25 is a lot easier to swallow for a universal app when you have an iPhone and
iPad.

------
callmeed
Interesting case study in this series. Is iTeleoport just a VNC client?

~~~
pchristensen
Basically yes, but it's a really good one. For instance, it supports dual
monitors and you can swipe to move between them, you can pinch to zoom, pan
around, etc.

~~~
jodrellblank
I was wondering, and yesterday I plumped for Desktop Connect instead, which is
half the price, also an RDP client and also works for my multiple monitor
setup, pinch to zoom, pan around.

I really want to see iTeleport to see what the fuss is, but not by paying
'just to see' I don't.

